
Powers Boothe of 'Deadwood' and 'Agents of SHIELD' has died - Evolved
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2017/05/15/deadwood_s_powers_boothe_has_died_at_68.html
======
mattnumbe
Although I was never a fan of Powers Boothe, I can highly recommend The
Emerald Forrest, a movie that never got enough attention. R.I.P. Dah-day from
my dreams.

